# B&E Need help calculating number of bills and weight



## PaperbackWriter (Oct 18, 2015)

Do you think I could fit $750,000 in a box like this using stacks of one hundred dollar bills? If not, what would be the maximum amount of money that would fit in here?




Also, I don't know how to delete the second attachment, the image of the larger box.


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 18, 2015)

Well it's hard to say what would fit without knowing the dimensions of the box, but as for weight, the interwebs says that a $100 bill weighs about 1 gram, so 7500 $100 bills would be 7.5kg, which is 16.5lbs.

And it seems like a standard strap of $100 bills is worth $10 000, so you've got to be able to fit nearly 8 stacks in there. And those stacks would require significantly more room if they were comprised of used bills.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 18, 2015)

$100 bills don't circulate as much as other bills so they do tend to stay "crisp" longer.  That looks like a hanging file box so, yes, it should fit.  Most of the time, in movies, bigger boxes and stacks are used because most people don't realize exactly how little room that many bills take up.  A standard cash drawer can handle at least a standard stack of bills in each slot.


----------



## PaperbackWriter (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks. I found a guy online who calculated the dimensions of s standard stack of circulated $100 bills and my math geek roommate helped me figure out the rest.


----------

